# Tricks and tips for a G-body



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok well Im back to wanting to finish my regal, I know Ive seen other posts on lock ups, but no one really put any good/detailed pics or even drawings of the best way to get a nice lock up on a G-body, Any one else running 12's that get a decent lift? any info will be apprecitated, Thanks


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

extend your upper and lower trailing arms, but you will have to get a slipper in your drive shaft. if you want to get crazy drop the lower mounts and move them back to change you pivot point and then extend them :biggrin:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh, yeah and would also like the car to still lay out low, Thanks for the info so far


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Like this, I like :biggrin: , any layed out pics, who evers this is?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Dec 11 2005, 09:05 PM~4386152
> *extend your upper and lower trailing arms, but you will have to get a slipper in your drive shaft. if you want to get crazy drop the lower mounts and move them back to change you pivot point and then extend them :biggrin:
> *



Slammedwagon91 what do you mean by "get crazy" ??


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Dec 11 2005, 11:14 PM~4386565
> *Slammedwagon91 what do you mean by "get crazy" ??
> *


You must excuse him I think hes off his medication again. :roflmao: J/K


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I wish I knew some tricks and tips. People please elaborate.


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 12 2005, 06:12 PM~4391275
> *I wish I knew some tricks and tips.  People please elaborate.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

someone help an ohioan out...
i'll be helping on this project, someone hook us up.. :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

if your only running 12's your not not to be able to get a high lock-up and be able to lay low.. with 12's you get a high lock-up by putting a discent about of spring in the back,, but then it's not going to lay out .. i would say get some tele-scopic cylinders if you want both :biggrin: 

i've got 12's with 2 & 1/2 ton pre-cuts in the back, slip-yoke, adjustable uppers


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

If you wanna be able to smash the bumper, you'll give up being able to lay


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Dec 12 2005, 08:10 PM~4392355
> *If you wanna be able to smash the bumper, you'll give up being able to lay
> *


not true


----------



## mint al 1 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 13 2005, 03:17 AM~4391674
> *someone help an ohioan out...
> i'll be helping on this project, someone hook us up.. :biggrin:
> *


with you helping he shouldn't have to ask anyone at all. :0


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Dec 12 2005, 09:10 PM~4392355
> *If you wanna be able to smash the bumper, you'll give up being able to lay
> *


not true at all smashing bumber dobest mean u have to hit 50.60 u cah hit decent 35-45 and hit hard. but any one can lay low and hit 60's just how much time u wana spend on ur ride.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TIPS AND TRICKS....20 inch telescopics in rear and 500 lbs of lead..LOL 

DO IT CCE STYLE


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Dec 13 2005, 02:42 PM~4396403
> *TIPS AND TRICKS....20 inch telescopics in rear and 500 lbs of lead..LOL
> 
> DO IT CCE STYLE
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Dec 13 2005, 11:42 AM~4396403
> *TIPS AND TRICKS....20 inch telescopics in rear and 500 lbs of lead..LOL
> 
> DO IT CCE STYLE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 13 2005, 01:46 PM~4396454
> *:cheesy:
> *


I thought you guys would enjoy that..


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

why does everyone hate on cce?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86_monte_carlo_@Dec 13 2005, 08:09 PM~4399908
> *why does everyone hate on cce?
> *


I'm not hating i'm just fucking around...  People need to ease up and crack a smile everyonce in awhile and if its CCE that makes them crack that smile then i'm gonna do it :biggrin:


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

i kno wut ur sayin, i mean y does cce have a bad rep. im plannin on juice my monte (my first car), i was gunna do 3 pump cce comp set up and i keep hearin shit about it ?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86_monte_carlo_@Dec 14 2005, 02:07 PM~4405204
> *i kno wut ur sayin, i mean y does cce have a bad rep. im plannin on juice my monte (my first car), i was gunna do 3 pump cce comp set up and i keep hearin shit about it ?
> *


i never had CCE products so i cant say theyre bad,but theyre cylinders were known to be garbage and other of there products.As for the original question to fully lock up on some 16's you would need to drop your upper arms 5" and get some adjustable uppers(or extend 2 inches) lower your bottom 1" and get a slip yoke.


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

aight so just to be safe get cylinders from a differnt company, any suggestions?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86_monte_carlo_@Dec 14 2005, 06:45 PM~4407085
> *aight so just to be safe get cylinders from a differnt company, any suggestions?
> *


showtime comps. or reds


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86_monte_carlo_@Dec 14 2005, 04:07 PM~4405204
> *i kno wut ur sayin, i mean y does cce have a bad rep. im plannin on juice my monte (my first car), i was gunna do 3 pump cce comp set up and i keep hearin shit about it ?
> *


from what i hear a lot of their shit is garbage but thats just what i hear


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

i have a 4 pump CCE comp. chrome setup and havnt had any major problems out of them, i like them myself, I got 3 sets of cce cylinders, 8s, 12s, 16s and only had to replace tha seals in one of the 8s but other than that, they have been good also and i had them for bout 3 yrs now. Ther customer service sucks but ther products that i've used so far is good.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

lets keep on subject alright guys? :uh: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...ost&CODE=00&f=3


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

get back to work and finish a car!!!!! any car... and keep it running!!!! quit fucking around :0


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

hey NOT IN MY BACK SEAT DAMN IT


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

Heres my old cutty all the way down


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Dec 14 2005, 08:56 PM~4408049
> *get back to work and finish a car!!!!! any car... and keep it running!!!! quit fucking around  :0
> *


Nice work on the Pics Ryan, My girl seen em, she belives they're real :uh:, damn u, :biggrin:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Dec 14 2005, 10:26 PM~4408653
> *Heres my old cutty all the way down
> *


Nice, thats obviously your car I posted on the first page, right? I by happy with what you did, any details to help me out, and you got any closer shots of rear hydro shit? Thanks.


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

i wanna get lower than that how do i do this


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

no pics of the rear hydro set up but what i did was 14" cylinders extended trail arms 1" and a telescopic driveline for no vibraions at full lock up


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Dec 14 2005, 10:15 PM~4408176
> *:uh:
> *


wtf :barf:


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 14 2005, 03:41 PM~4406258
> *As for the original question to fully lock up on some 16's you would need to drop your upper arms 5" and get some adjustable uppers(or extend 2 inches) lower your bottom 1" and get a slip yoke.
> *


and

14" cylinders extended trail arms 1" and a telescopic driveline for no vibraions at full lock up

........

I think 14's are about at the limit without making major mods to your 4 link set up. But these 2 posts are right on with what you need to do.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ya thats what i need to do


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 16 2005, 11:48 AM~4418991
> *ya thats what i need to do
> *



yep exactly


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

so to fully lock up 16s on a regal u would extend the uppers 2 inches and the lower trailing arms get extended 2 inches as well? how will it effect my 3 wheel if i extend the trailing arms cuz sumone told me dont do itu'll twist ur frame blah blah i jus wanna know if its true, i have all of my stress points reinforced including my front and rear bridges, extended and reinforced uppers (a-arms), boxed lowers, rear arches, and diff. i also have a chain bridge in the back.


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt for a homie


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tufly_@Dec 17 2005, 08:00 PM~4427233
> *ttt for a homie
> *


Thanks for all your info and pics bro :biggrin:


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Dec 17 2005, 11:35 PM~4427627
> *Thanks for all your info and pics bro  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

14 inch cylinders, 1" extended uppers, and shorten the driveshaft 1". Does this sound good for a good lockup with no vibrations.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

NEVER FADED said:


> if your only running 12's your not not to be able to get a high lock-up and be able to lay low.. with 12's you get a high lock-up by putting a discent about of spring in the back,, but then it's not going to lay out .. i would say get some tele-scopic cylinders if you want both :biggrin:
> 
> i've got 12's with 2 & 1/2 ton pre-cuts in the back, slip-yoke, adjustable uppers


Now dats a nice lockup on 12s u said 2 1/2 precut whats pre cut, i run 14s with 2 ton 4 turns of coil dont get dat high but i lay nice ^_^ still no stand 3 i think i need more coil sum1 know a good coil i dont care about laying low i just like a nice stand 3


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Coil isn't ur problem homie...


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

i got a 2 pumps 1 to da nose and rear pump plumbed with 4 dumps 2 working as blocker dumps for individual wheel I got 6 batts 2 banks I think I need chains seeing every1 says a v8 is harder to stand 3 need help really aint trying to go chains cause I like my nice lockup on da rear,


----------



## cuttytrippin28 (Oct 25, 2012)

extend the lowers 1 1/2 inch and get a slip and ujustables i still sit low and get a full lockup on 16"s


----------



## cuttytrippin28 (Oct 25, 2012)

cuttytrippin28 said:


> extend the lowers 1 1/2 inch and get a slip and ujustables i still sit low and get a full lockup on 16"s


hhhh


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Sursito your ride is high if the bodies is over the whitewall on your tire its high darker frame will mske it look higher


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

umlolo said:


> Sursito your ride is high if the bodies is over the whitewall on your tire its high darker frame will mske it look higher


 thanks homie!!! I want a mean azz 3 wheel stand sum1 tell me if I need more coil or more batteries or chains I hate to go chains I will lose lock up but if it gives me a good 3 so be it gotta love dat feeling and I got uppers extended 1 1/2 and nothing done to the lowers heard dat A SLIP yoke from BMH fixes dat vibration feel driving dropped~ ps I cant drive fully locked I get a bad rubbing feel sounds bad like sumthing hitting underneath 2 like REALLY BAD need help fixing dat also keep the piks coming on 14s cylinders I wanna see more gbodys


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ur pinion angle is binding when locked up. So u would need to adjust the uppers


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

put ur mind to how u want it to stand and Bamm :yes: sum Telekinetik way it will stand like mine did thanks to all da homies dat helped especially Dumps and Cadillac Cts


----------

